# Daniela the grave mourner



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

My version of a small grave mourner. 
Sound will be added later after some tweaks.

Daniela the grave mourner


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome startling action!
Great job on that piece.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This will be very scream inducing, nice!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

LOVE this!!!

Love all your props!

(I really need to start wandering into the Pneumatics section more often  _OR_ you need to start putting your props into the Showcase section.. when they're done. , so I'll see them. )


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! Today I will have time to add sound. Hopefully it'll be the right effect for the prop


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Cathy!! That's nice of you to say 
I really am fairly new to pneumatics. I just started around 3 months ago. Now I can't seem to stop haha. It's not as good as some of the other pneumatic prop builders, but we all had to start somewhere. Eventually I'll start welding better and build steel frame props. I guess wood is a good place to start.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Man I gotta get me some pneumatic skillz!  Awesome work!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks, studiokraft! Pneumatic props are fun to build


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

*Daniela with sound*

Daniela grave mourner with sound


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Daniela grave mourner-how I made it, sorta


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Super cool prop, I want to make one also. Great job on this!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Kevin and kprimm! Now I have to find time to paint the base and build a steel frame to secure the rotary actuator


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks bob!!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks strynite! I started looking at another static prop I might use instead. It's a little bigger than the current prop. I'll decide later


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Woah, that is awesome! That'll send the little buggers running!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow,, that is awesome,, would make me pee my pants for sure! I know I know, tmi!!!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

LOL! Thanks Dark Angel and Bethene!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

It is really great!
Did you try reversing the events?
Have it spin and extend then throw up the arms?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh, I just love this prop! She is so quick to turn around and scare the be-jibbies out of you! You see the blonde hair and hear the crying and think....ohh...poor baby...and then she flips on you! Eeekkk! Very well done and I do like the motion, very smooth and FAST.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Palmdale Haunter and Pumpkin5!! PH, yes I have thought of doing what you suggested  I ordered another slightly larger static prop (which I will convert) and I will experiment when it arrives. This prop is fairly easy to work on and it'll be fun trying out different scares. Thank you everyone for the feedback!!


----------

